# Does your cat clean outside their litter box to cover their "business"?



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2022)

Mama was just scratching at the shower window to cover her business. Both my cats do this ( scratch all kinds of stuff...floor-cabinets ) quite a bit. Is it normal for them to do this? 






I kinda can relate to this in the way that I try fix some mistakes I make.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah, it's normal.  Cat got it's paws yucky from the litter, trying to get it off.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 9, 2022)

He's telling the human brain trust there is not enough litter in the litter box.


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 9, 2022)

My late Demelza used to use the outside water drainage, straight down the hole in the ground.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 9, 2022)

Totally normal. .


----------

